# Das Ei



## Boromir (5. April 2012)

Hallo User,

falls noch jemand ein Ei zu Ostern braucht, der kann sich hier (25MB) bedienen.
Ich habe es zum Teil nach diesem Tutorial gemacht.

Gruß

Boromir

Vorschau:


----------



## LRK (8. April 2012)

Bei mir erscheint beim Aufrufen des *verschleierten* Links zum angeblichen Tutorial eine Warnmeldung, dass diese Website bereits als schädlich gemeldet wurde. Von der angebotenen Datei würde ich die Finger lassen bis das geklärt ist.
Ich kann diesen Post generell nicht ganz für voll nehmen, da in diesem Forum die Leute soche Grafiken selber hinkriegen, und das ohne 25 mb zu verballern.

Bitte um Aufklärung.


----------



## Boromir (8. April 2012)

Hallo LRK,

welchen Browser benutzt du denn? Kommt der evtl. nicht mit gekürzten Url's klar? Ich habe den Link mit Safari und Firefox (beide neuste Version) ohne Probleme getestet. Um auf die Dateigröße zu kommen, ich hab's noch mal reduziert auf 1276x2011 bei 300dpi, alle Ebenen ausgeblendet. So komme ich auf 20,1 MB. Wenn du einen Weg kennst die Dateigröße weiter zu verringern (ohne zu verkleinern und ohne die dpi zu verändern) wäre ich dir für einen Tipp dankbar.

Gruß und Frohe Ostern

Boromir


----------



## LRK (8. April 2012)

Tach.

Mein Opera kommt soweit mit allen URLs klar. Es ist lediglich so, dass dem Unternehmen Opera Software Meldungen vorliegen, diese Seite sei nicht sicher und somit wird vor dem Aufrufen der Seite eine Warnmeldung angezeigt, die vom Weitergehen abrät. Diesen Rat befolge ich vorerst mal.

Sowieso macht es schon einen eigenartigen Eindruck, wenn du einen uneinsehbaren Kurzlink angibst statt der tatsächlichen URL.

Ich schreibe hier mal den bloßen Link hin, der wird vom Board dann verkürzt angezeigt, aber so kann man sich den kompletten Link beim Darüberfahren mit der Maus schon in der Statusleiste ansehen:

(Benutzung auf eigene Gefahr)
http://photoshoptutorials.ws/photos...w-to-break-an-egg-in-photoshop/all-pages.html


Zur PSD-Grafik kann ich gerade nicht viel sagen, die Datei habe ich mir noch nicht angeguckt. Ich kann mir aber auch nicht vorstellen, wozu ein so riesieges, detailliertes, einzelnes Ei genau gut sein soll. Für eine typische Ostergrafik mit Flechtkörbchen, einer Hand voll Eiern und bissl Grass würde ich selbst bei einem Print-Objekt vermutlich sehr gut auch mit weniger Details auskommen. Für Foto-ähnliche Großaufnahmen fiele meine Wahl dann auf 3D-Nachbau im einem CAD. Aber auch möglich, dass jemand aus deinem Vorschlag einen Nutzen ziehen kann.

EDIT: Achja, Frohe Ostern allerseits!


----------



## NissyMaelzer (8. April 2012)

Frohe Ostern wünsch ich euch!


Cooles Ei, kann man ja selbst auch noch anmalen


----------

